# Maltese Training in Houston



## krimaya (Jun 19, 2008)

Hello Gurus

Any one know of some good genuine Dog Trainers in Houston,TX Area ? I think lucky would need some obedience training he is 7 months now and he keeps barking on everyone and everything...he almost chokes him self while going on walks.our main concern is he would never come to us when we call him :-(...unless I offer him treats..don't have a problem with potty training..as he rings the bell when ever he needs to go. 
So information on trainers would be really appreciated.

Thank u in advance,
Maya


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I don't have any info on trainers in the Houston area, however you might try a gentle leader on him for walks. Moxie, when he first started walking, would bark at other dogs and pull. The gentle leader once introduced in the correct way and worn at the proper size, helps you to control their head so you can get control and limit their pulling and keep them walking when they see another dog. It also makes them feel more secure. Fit is very important and leaders come in sizes as small as petite. It's not mean, it's not a muzzle, although it does go over their muzzle. They come with A DVD so you can learn the proper way to use them. You can also search out YouTube under "gentle leader" so you can see what I'm talking about.

A group class in basic obedience is also a great idea. What you and your fluff learn is to be around all kinds of other dogs. We also went this route with Moxie. He has been in training since he was 14 weeks old and with a private trainer, but some things are better for group classes. Especially the socialization part. The combination of a group class and using a gentle leader on walks I feel would help you and Lucky quite a bit. It helped us teach Moxie how to walk and interact with dogs so he stopped barking, growling and pulling. 

Good Luck


----------



## krimaya (Jun 19, 2008)

QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Oct 31 2008, 10:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=661920


> I don't have any info on trainers in the Houston area, however you might try a gentle leader on him for walks. Moxie, when he first started walking, would bark at other dogs and pull. The gentle leader once introduced in the correct way and worn at the proper size, helps you to control their head so you can get control and limit their pulling and keep them walking when they see another dog. It also makes them feel more secure. Fit is very important and leaders come in sizes as small as petite. It's not mean, it's not a muzzle, although it does go over their muzzle. They come with A DVD so you can learn the proper way to use them. You can also search out YouTube under "gentle leader" so you can see what I'm talking about.
> 
> A group class in basic obedience is also a great idea. What you and your fluff learn is to be around all kinds of other dogs. We also went this route with Moxie. He has been in training since he was 14 weeks old and with a private trainer, but some things are better for group classes. Especially the socialization part. The combination of a group class and using a gentle leader on walks I feel would help you and Lucky quite a bit. It helped us teach Moxie how to walk and interact with dogs so he stopped barking, growling and pulling.
> 
> Good Luck[/B]


Thank you Moxie's Mom..I will look into the gentle leader.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm in Houston, but I don't really know of a good training. Have you tried the Petsmart classes? I know some people have had sucess with those.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Try the search on http://apdt.com/ to find a trainer


----------



## krimaya (Jun 19, 2008)

QUOTE (Julie718 @ Nov 2 2008, 10:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=662682


> I'm in Houston, but I don't really know of a good training. Have you tried the Petsmart classes? I know some people have had sucess with those.[/B]


We tried petsmart training for my brothers dog Mylo and it was just not of any help :-(. I came across this person called Jim Burwell ..any one know him ? His website looks professional and I think he charges around 150 per session. any suggestions ?? I am planning to check this trainer.


----------



## krimaya (Jun 19, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Nov 2 2008, 10:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=663067


> Try the search on http://apdt.com/ to find a trainer[/B]


Thank you for the link...I will check out the trainers listed in this website too.


----------

